# Sacrococcygeal Ligament Injection



## nyyankees (Apr 16, 2010)

what CPT code would be appropriate for the above. Thanks.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 16, 2010)

"After informed consent, the patient was prepped with sterile technique by staff. The sacral hiatus was identified. A time out was performed. A 25 ga needle was advanced through the sacrococcygeal ligament utilizing multiple fluoroscopic views. A volume of 6 cc of 0.5% lidocaine plus 80mg methylprednisolone was easily injected."

I see the mention of the sacrococcygeal ligament when the doctors do caudal epidurals. But they are advancing the needle thru the ligament. In the procedure note you are looking at does it only mentions injecting the ligament itself. I saw this 

"A new method of pain control is presented herein using absolute alcohol as a neurolytic agent to relieve localized perineal pain through a coccygeal nerve block in the anterior sacrococcygeal ligament."
http://www.springerlink.com/content/vnwhr7303441474w/

Which made me wonder if this would be to way to do a coccygeal nerve block. But I could not find a lot information. A ligament injection can be billed as 20550 or 20551 depending where the injection site was at but I would just confirm the ligament itself was the target of the injection.


----------

